# gear case oil leak on snowblower 10000 series



## Cranky (May 21, 2010)

Hi everybody,

On my ongoing project to restore an old 1970 Ariens snowblower, the gear case started to leak today as I put the rakes back and re-assembled the snow-thro (model 10995 serial # 035783). It's leaking the gear oil on the left side, between the gear case and the front left gear shaft. I'm assuming it's a bad seal. I've never taken the gear case apart. Does anyone know how to get to that oil seal if that's the problem I'm facing...?

Thank you very much in advance...


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is a link to the service manual with the info you need.I hope this helps.

Service Manual-
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/PRM-10000.pdf

From this site-
http://apache.ariens.com/cgibin/ctrg0005?SESSIONID=xp2zfp3ehm0s2k2g1asznd55&site=arienss


----------



## Cranky (May 21, 2010)

Thanks usmcgrunt for the links, which explain how to dismantle the gear box. Do you know if this oil seal can be removed from the shaft without taking the gear box completely apart, the latter being something I would really like to avoid if possible ?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello Cranky. I believe the seals on the cast iron gear case can be replaced without disassembling the gear box. Clean the area around the auger shaft and see if there is a thin band of metal showing (possibly stamped with a seal number). If you have a small curved pick,you could slide it into the space between the auger shaft and the seal to remove it. I have seen people use a sheet metal screw screwed into the seal and using pliers to pull it out.

The auger shaft will have to be wire brushed to make it as smooth as possible before installing the new seal. I have used a piece of thin plastic around the shaft over which the new seal goes and slide them both together toward the gear box until the seal is close enough to pound in place, then remove the plastic. The plastic from a AA battery package works well and protects the new seal from being damaged.


----------



## Cranky (May 21, 2010)

Hello usmcgrunt. Thank you very much for the quick reply and good news. Glad I don't have to go to the extend of taking that gear box apart. Your suggestion to protect the seal is very good too, I will definitely try that. Much better than taping the hole for the sheer bolt. I did smooth the axle already with steel wool the other day. Wondering if I didn't hurt an already crippled seal when polishing everything up. 

I've ordered the seal online, so this may take a few days.

Thanks again


----------

